# A Question of Ethics



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Subject: Ethics Question....

This test only has one question, but it's a very important one. By
giving an honest answer, you will discover where you stand
morally. The test features an unlikely, completely fictional
situation in which you will have to make a decision. Remember that
your answer needs to be honest, yet spontaneous. Please scroll
down slowly and give due consideration to each line.

You are in Florida, Miami to be specific.
There is chaos all around you, caused by a hurricane, with severe
flooding.
This is a flood of biblical proportions.
You are a photojournalist working for a major newspaper, and
you're caught in the middle of this epic disaster. The situation
is nearly hopeless.
You're trying to shoot career-making photos.
There are houses and people swirling around you, some disappearing
under the water. Nature is unleashing all! of its destructive fury.

Suddenly you see a woman in the water. She is fighting for her
life, trying not to be taken down with the debris. You move closer.

Somehow the woman looks familiar. You suddenly realize who it is.
It's Hillary Clinton!
At the same time you notice that the raging waters are about to
take her under . . . forever.
You have two options--you can save the life of Hillary Clinton, or
you can shoot a dramatic Pulitzer Prize winning photo, documenting
the death of one of the world's most powerful women.

So here's the question, and please give an honest answer:

Scroll down

Would you select high contrast color film, or would you go with
the classic simplicity of black and white?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Black and White.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Which ever is cheapest.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

gotta go with color,want everyone to see how mad the [email protected] is cuz I aint helping her 8)


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm OK either way as long as I get a copy. :lol:


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

Forget the picture, throw rocks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

96 Brigadier said:


> Forget the picture, throw rocks.


really, really big ones... :-D


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Black and White definately. I would make it look so much more dramatic... :twisted:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

96 Brigadier said:


> Forget the picture, throw rocks.


LOL!!!

+1 BTW


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

color you can always take the color out but you can't put it in (and make inlook right)


----------

